# Federal regulations?



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 6, 2014)

How important is it for an Auditor to *memorize *all the regulations and penalties....in the real world.
Or is knowing about them & where to find the information to reference enough.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Who can memorize ALL of them???*



CoderGirl said:


> How important is it for an Auditor to *memorize *all the regulations and penalties....in the real world.
> Or is knowing about them & where to find the information to reference enough.



No, no one is expected to memorize all regulations.  Yes, all staff should be aware of them and know the basics.   Auditors should have advanced knowledge of these, but again, no one is expected to have them all committed to memory - knowing where to find the relevant regulations and be ready to cite them if needed to support your findings is what is needed.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 6, 2014)

Lance, once again, is spot on. The key is to know that there are rules and regs to follow and to recognize if a practice is not fully compliant...and then being able to find the particular section to implement.  As in all things involving the government, these rules and regs are constantly changing and being updated so it is impossible to memorize them, nor should you try.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 8, 2014)

MnTwins29 said:


> No, no one is expected to memorize all regulations.  Yes, all staff should be aware of them and know the basics.   Auditors should have advanced knowledge of these, but again, no one is expected to have them all committed to memory - knowing where to find the relevant regulations and be ready to cite them if needed to support your findings is what is needed.



Lance, for the exam do you recommend the same note taking mind set that we were told to do for the CPC so many years ago? 
Fill my cpt with notes?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 9, 2014)

CoderGirl, that really is a personal preference.   Personally, I don't bother writing notes in the code books, as I find them more distracting and they take time away from the question while I am searching for whatever handwritten note that I think applies to the question.     If someone does prefer to do this, I would then say to keep them short, brief and only on topics that give the person trouble.  For example, if the person is strong on E/M and not as strong on surgical guidelines, then concentrate on writing short notes for sugery and don't bother even making a mark in the E/M section.   But again, I don't write any notes in my books to prepare for exams, so maybe I am not the best person to answer your question.


----------



## valleycoder (Jun 11, 2014)

I will transfer some notes when new coding books come out but too many notes will get me distracted so I keep it to a minimum.  I also teach this concept in my coding class.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 17, 2014)

Excellent tips guys!
Thanks!


----------

